# Athena HERO 240W



## Ediskrad (17/1/16)

From the depths of Hades rumors of a Hero with immense power, so powerful that the mere mention of the name sent jolts of fear through RDA's, RBA's, RTDA's and RTA's alike. 

It's rumoured that the Reuleaux once glanced at the Hero and had it's faced turned shocked for the remainder of its life.

A servant of Athena, "Hero" who's list of credentials are long but impressive, are listed below

Product Features

1. Variable Wattage：5.0W -240W

2. Input voltage: 8-12.6V, 3 series lithium battery.

3. Output Voltage：0.0V-10V 

4. Resistance range: 0.05-4.00Ω,For coils between 0.45-4.00
the chip will provide a maximum voltage output of 10V.

5. 2 Modes: Power Mode,Temperature control mode

6. The most advanced Intelligent Temp control system 
from 100-300℃ or 200-600℉

7. Lithium Battery type:discharge current larger than 25A,
without protection board. 
8. Removable 3pcs 18650 battery 

9. Output over-discharge protection 

10. Original PCB and program design

http://www.athenaecig.com/product-detail-320.html

So begins a new era, 2016: The year of triple batteries and insane amounts of power!

But really now why do you need so much power?! What ya'll think about this?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (17/1/16)

The Rolo has more than enough power and is much more comfy in the hand. From the looks of this, it's only a desktop mod. Not something to be carried around. It looks bulky and uncomfortable. I agree, 240W, for watt?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cespian (17/1/16)

zadiac said:


> The Rolo has more than enough power and is much more comfy in the hand. From the looks of this, it's only a desktop mod. Not something to be carried around. It looks bulky and uncomfortable. I agree, 240W, for watt?



It will double up as a motorbike battery or UPS for your PC... 

Totally agree that it will be horribly uncomfy if the batteries lay side by side. Even the Rolo was too much for me hence going with the Sig TC 150w and Koopor 200w.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (17/1/16)

Interesting write up. I'm going with Athena being Goliath and the rolo being David

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (17/1/16)

Another point to consider is the rolo dna200 can go down to almost infinitely low ohms so you can build dual coil ni200 in 26/24awg where as the Athena's minimium of 0.05 ohms will limit you to dual coil ni200 28awg as the absolute lowest you could build.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Dr Phil (17/1/16)

Think this has some way to go before it strikes fear into the rolo dna200. Dna 200 can fire a lot low ohms

Reactions: Like 2


----------

